# Has anyone used http://www.zenfolio.com?



## BLD_007 (Mar 2, 2010)

Has anyone used Zenfolio | hosting service for photo galleries | a place to learn and enjoy photography for selling their photos?

Good/Bad?


Thanks,


----------



## bigtwinky (Mar 3, 2010)

Quite a few people have used zenfolio.

I just used TPF's search function, typed in Zenfolio and got a bunch of hits.


----------



## serussell (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes, I've been using Zenfolio. I like all the features and the price per year is very competitive. If you're interested, I have a referral code that will get you $5 off. 

referral code: 1U8-A6R-Z6X

Check out this page for features and pricing.

Zenfolio | Features and Plans

~Scott


----------



## BLD_007 (Mar 5, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> Quite a few people have used zenfolio.
> 
> I just used TPF's search function, typed in Zenfolio and got a bunch of hits.



side note: was looking at your website bigtwinky, and i saw that you shot the vagina monologues. I just got done shooting that at my school.


----------

